# Coding Cannabis Hyperemesis Syndrome



## SuzannaGG (May 2, 2014)

Anyone have a better way to code this than what I've come up with of: 536.2 - Hyperemesis (persistant vomiting) and 305.20 - Cannabis abuse unspecified use ???  Thanks!


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 5, 2014)

I'm wondering about coding this as a poisoning?  969.6.  It excludes drug dependence or abuse, which does need to be stated.  

Or was it vomiting due to overeating Doritos?  (sorry, couldn't resist)!


----------

